# construction of a 'good' outdoor Makiwara????



## Brother John (May 25, 2003)

My wife and I recently bought our first home and there is a very nice piece of ground out back for an outdoor training area... can anyone give me some specific instructions on how to construct and use a good outdoor makiwara???
Any help would be apreciated...
Your Brother
John


----------



## Gama (May 25, 2003)

Here


----------



## Brother John (May 25, 2003)

Thank you so much!!!

And from a fellow Wichitan as well....


Maybe I'll invite you over to see the finished thing.  
Your Brother
John
:asian:


----------



## Gama (May 25, 2003)

Not a problem.

Here is a link to another design I have been trying out. Not quite traditional, but seems to work well from my limited experiments.


----------

